# 9-10-16 a p



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

People always ask do I fish on my on on days off, well yesterday I took a couple of friends and we went fishing on my day off. Luck was on our side we had our limit of trout by 945, and they didnâ€™t want to mess with reds so we headed home. Thanks guys for a great morning and letâ€™s do it again soon


----------

